# Shoe String Gym



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

So I'm slowly adding to the Adjustable dumbbells that, until recently, were my only bit of home gym kit. I've bought some plates and a few bars and then started thinking about a stand. Problem is, I'm doing this in my already cramped home workshop which, part of the time at least, I use for work. So just reading around on the internet I see that some people are using trestles in place of a rack. Now I've got a few of these and tried them out today and I gotta say, I'm pretty pleased with the result. I can pic the bar up for both squats and BP now in relative safety even if the bar does sit a little lower than ideal height for squats. I know it's hardly a new idea but I just thought I'd share just in case anyone else is after doing the same.


----------



## Mike looney (Oct 7, 2013)

Very inotive, never seen this before. Lets just hope you DIY is better than mine, I can't even get a shelf to stay up.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha this is bloody genius!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Well done you for improvising


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. So far it all seems pretty robust, well, using the weights that I am it is. I'll see how well it copes as I ever so slo-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-owly up the weight with progress. I'll report back if there's any mishaps. If I live to tell the tale, that is.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

I meant to add, I'm thinking of getting on of these to add to my shoe-string gym:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007RMM7ZK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d2_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0WMT0VRJDH939WP2307C&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=430153987&pf_rd_i=468294

...just wondering if anyone else has tried one of these?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Pull the table over closer and you can use it to hold your protein drinks between sets:whistling:


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a Victorian card table! Might be a shoe-string job but it's probably the best furnished gym this side of Claridges.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

HJC1972 said:


> I meant to add, I'm thinking of getting on of these to add to my shoe-string gym:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007RMM7ZK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d2_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0WMT0VRJDH939WP2307C&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=430153987&pf_rd_i=468294
> 
> ...just wondering if anyone else has tried one of these?


Maybe it's just me but I would say that them weights are gonna swing like Tarzan, probably bash you in the face in the process.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Maybe it's just me but I would say that them weights are gonna swing like Tarzan, probably bash you in the face in the process.


Well I know it's four months later but I finally got one of these:

http://www.gorillasports.co.uk/p-251-ceiling-mounted-lat-station.aspx

...and so I thought I might put up my thoughts for anyone else considering getting one.

Right then. I bought it off Ebay as it's cheaper than the Amazon price as postage is inc. on the Bay. Forty five squids delivered. It arrived next day, direct from Gorilla. Straight out the box it seems sturdy enough, supplied with fixings and a standard bar of approx. 14" width. The fixings supplied are heavy duty wall anchors, though I'm not sure quite what type of ceiling these would actually be much use for, as they are used more often to fix into concrete, brick or block. I opted instead to mount it onto a reinforced ( double laminated 18mm) ply board with some big fvck off wood screws and then mounted the board over the roofing joists in my garage, again with some big fvck off wood screws. I added in a hook to hold the bar when not in use, otherwise it would have to be taken out or left dangling on the floor, either option not good. I seem to have got lucky with the cable length as it is exactly - to the centimeter! - the right length for the ceiling height in my garage. If the roof was any higher then the weight holder would have been dangling of the floor which would make loading and unloading it troublesome. If anyone needs to know this height then just PM me and I'll measure the distance.

So loading it up for a trial run with 50 kg (5x10 plates) it felt solid enough and should easily be capable of holding twice that. Gorilla reckon 120kg and that seems reasonable enough. At this point it's probably best to mention that all this depends on the ceiling you are fixing to and how you are fixing it. I'm confident enough in the 8x2 joists in my garage, especially as the way I've done it the load is spread slightly. All in it took about a half hour to make up the board and to get it fixed up...but then I am a cabinet maker by trade so I'm guessing that all you ham-fisted sods out there might not find it quite so easy. Nevertheless, you'd have to be a bit of a muppet not to be able to fix it some way or another in an hour or two.

So what do I reckon? Ok, it's hardly a Technogym lat station. It's forty five quid, it's never going to be a proper lat station but, over all, I am actually quite impressed. Only takes a minute or so to chuck on four or five plates and then you can knock out your sets and contrary to the previous posters comments, the weight goes up and down dead straight. No sign of Tarzan, Jane or Cheetah, for that matter.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm sure it is robust mate but that photo fills me with scary images of you ending up with a bar on your head. As you start getting stronger please reinforce your set-up!


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tasty said:


> please reinforce your set-up!


Tasty, maybe you didn't read much of my post about how I've reinforced the fixing. Just to clarify, I could jump up and down holding 50 kg on top of 36mm of far eastern ply fixed onto 8x2 joists. In fact you could join me and it still wouldn't be coming away from the ceiling. Thanks for your concern, anyhow.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

HJC1972 said:


> Well I know it's four months later but I finally got one of these:
> 
> http://www.gorillasports.co.uk/p-251-ceiling-mounted-lat-station.aspx
> 
> ...


As a carpenter, I'd say it will hold that easy enough.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HJC1972 said:


> So I'm slowly adding to the Adjustable dumbbells that, until recently, were my only bit of home gym kit. I've bought some plates and a few bars and then started thinking about a stand. Problem is, I'm doing this in my already cramped home workshop which, part of the time at least, I use for work. So just reading around on the internet I see that some people are using trestles in place of a rack. Now I've got a few of these and tried them out today and I gotta say, I'm pretty pleased with the result. I can pic the bar up for both squats and BP now in relative safety even if the bar does sit a little lower than ideal height for squats. I know it's hardly a new idea but I just thought I'd share just in case anyone else is after doing the same.


this is fckin brilliant! well done OP


----------

